# leaving UK car in kos



## toppa (Dec 6, 2010)

hi my name is kelvin i am living in kusadasi , as you probably know the law in turkey and greece regarding the keeping of a forign car are the same . i must take my car out of turkey by the 10 dec 2010 as my 6 months are up . can anyone help regarding the parking of my car in kos . possible driveway where it will not get damaged . thanks


----------



## waho (Apr 3, 2010)

toppa said:


> hi my name is kelvin i am living in kusadasi , as you probably know the law in turkey and greece regarding the keeping of a forign car are the same . i must take my car out of turkey by the 10 dec 2010 as my 6 months are up . can anyone help regarding the parking of my car in kos . possible driveway where it will not get damaged . thanks


Please email me at michaelgurney2001"yahoo.co.uk


----------



## waho (Apr 3, 2010)

waho said:


> Please email me at michaelgurney2001"yahoo.co.uk


Sorry, for that read: [email protected]


----------



## skydog (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi 

I know this post was over a year ago now but I find myself in the same situation as Toppa.

Does anyone know of anywhere I can leave my car for 6 months and the approximate costs.

Many thanks


----------

